# latin question



## e.Blackstar (Mar 27, 2005)

In latin...do adjectives go before or after the noun? Help is much appreciated.


----------



## Maeglin (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm in a Latin class right now, and I believe that they can go in either place, but generally are after the noun and modifying it.


----------



## Shireman D (Sep 30, 2005)

... so long as they continue to agree in gender, number and case.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Sep 30, 2005)

_Quantum materiae materietur marmota monax si marmota monax materiam possit materiari?_

Barley


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 30, 2005)

gee, that's deep


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 1, 2005)

Everything written in Latin is deep.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Oct 20, 2005)

*Heeeeeellllllp!!!!!!*

OK, I was trying to think where in heaven's name on TTF would go a question about latin of all things, because there are so many nice people here that are super-smart about languages, and found much to my immense relief that e.Blackstar has already created one which is to some degree useful in my own quest.

See, the things is, I need to know how to say Star Cat (slightly long story 'bout why). But I have no clue how.

Felis Stella, or Felis Stellae, might possibly be it, but I don't know. I don't know precisely what "case" I'm looking for with either of the words...

And I don't suppose in the end that Latin really has anything so beautifully ambiguous as Star Cat really is in the end... no way of saying "cat of the stars/a star" and "cat like a star" and "cat pertaining to star/s" all at once without really thinking about it...so it might be a slightly hopeless case anyways, but if ANYONE here speaks enough Latin to suggest anything that might mean something like it, please tell me!


----------



## Helcaraxë (Oct 26, 2005)

Though the adjectives can go anywhere (god help you if you read Latin poetry!), often you will see them afterwards. The main exception is possesive adjectives (meus -a -um, suus -a -um, etc.). These often come before, but again, the adjectives can be separated from the nouns by many words and still be gramatically correct.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello? Does anyone around here care that I am dying for this question? I am in the seventh circle of Hell over this. See...well, the real short version of the story is that I want to use whatever Star Cat in latin is as my user name for my planned LiveJournal, so I can't even start one until I know this, and it's killing me. Though now I haven't even been online until now for more than a half hour at once in the past week, which looks like continuing, so this'd be a lousy time to start one, but...ARRRGH!!! Beside the point. Point is, being that I have a great interest in languages, even if I don't _yet_ speak any others than English, and would very much like to rant about them in the aforementioned LJ, it'd be quite an ignominious start if I splattered some nonsense that vaguely sounded like latin to me on the screen for my _*name*_ and said it seemed good enough to me.


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 12, 2005)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> _Quantum materiae materietur marmota monax si marmota monax materiam possit materiari?_
> 
> Barley




He,he. What made you pick that phrase to translate. Was it the fact that it was mostly one word, just different endings? lol. 

No, I love latin. I named my dog (shih-tzu) Perum Gero Ewok, for Little Bear Ewok. He looks just like an ewok out of Starwars, except for the fact that he's not even 5lbs, and he's full grown. Poor Ewok!


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Nov 26, 2005)

OK, just so anyone knows who might have been the slightest bit concerned at my, uh, exaggerated suffering I think I figured out a way to say Star Cat in latin, as you can see in my signature, so that's all right now.



Firawyn said:


> No, I love latin. I named my dog (shih-tzu) Perum Gero Ewok, for Little Bear Ewok. He looks just like an ewok out of Starwars, except for the fact that he's not even 5lbs, and he's full grown. Poor Ewok!


Aw, I bet he's even cuter than the Ewoks in the movie. That is an adorable name for a dog...


----------



## Firawyn (Nov 26, 2005)

Hobbit-GalRosie said:


> Aw, I bet he's even cuter than the Ewoks in the movie. That is an adorable name for a dog...



Ha! You said it! lol, sorry, my parents both like bigger dogs, and consider my baby 'a rat'. They are constently reminding me that the cats are bigger than he is....*groan* But YES! He is a dog!!! lol.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Nov 27, 2005)

A rat! Parents can be so cruel...size does not dictate species! LOL!


----------



## Saucy (Jan 5, 2006)

wow there is like nobody that i remeber from the olden days


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Feb 8, 2006)

Saucy said:


> wow there is like nobody that i remeber from the olden days



Oh, there are still lots of people lurking about that have been here forever...some of them aren't very active anymore, but they still help liven things up now and again. You can check out this thread if you want proof or to figure out who's been on/how much etc.

And while I'm sure you don't remember me, I remember you. Maybe even all I remember is wonderful posts you had made before I arrived here, but even so you're one of those good ol' folk to me, lol.


----------

